# Sierra Nevada pack



## razz (6/11/15)

Saw this in Dan Murphy's Mornington store today. I didn't pick up the box to check but I'm guessing the glass is The Spiedel IPA


----------



## Damn (6/11/15)

If it was a 6 pack it would be good value. Bit xe for 3 cans.....


----------



## gap (7/11/15)

Damn said:


> If it was a 6 pack it would be good value. Bit xe for 3 cans.....


If genuine the glass sells for at least $15. $10 for the 3 beers expensive???


----------



## DU99 (7/11/15)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale $5.99 Sierra Nevada Torpedo $5.99 Sierra Nevada Hop Hunter IPA $5.99 ...Murphy's Price


----------



## Leviathan (7/11/15)

Can confirm the glass is a branded spiegelau.


----------



## kevo (7/11/15)

These box sets are always good to swoop on just after Christmas, nice glassware plus generally decent beers and the price always seems to drop after Christmas.


----------



## mstrelan (7/11/15)

Brought this back from Chico, California. Think it was $9. Most SN 6 packs were $6.50 in the local grocery store. Across the US they are usually $8-$10 for 6. Hurts to pay $25 for 6 here.


----------



## razz (7/11/15)

mstrelan said:


> 1446851761975.jpg
> 
> Brought this back from Chico, California. Think it was $9. Most SN 6 packs were $6.50 in the local grocery store. Across the US they are usually $8-$10 for 6. Hurts to pay $25 for 6 here.


Don't get me started on how much we pay for imported beer. Come to think of it we pay the same prices for locally produced beers also.


----------



## Tahoose (7/11/15)

To be fair we should pay the same for imported beer and a lot less for local beer. Would give local Brewers an advantage, support our local industries, and a competetive edge.


----------



## DU99 (7/11/15)

Ok..a six pack US $9.99 (AUS 14.16)then there is freight,excise,gst,and the profit margin...Murphys $24.99.


----------



## Danwood (7/11/15)

Good deal. Unfortunately, these packs won't see the inside of a chiller at Dan's, but then again, that's the case for 90% of their stock anyway.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/11/15)

DU99 said:


> Ok..a six pack US $9.99 (AUS 14.16)then there is freight,excise,gst,and the profit margin...Murphys $24.99.


Dan Murphy wouldn't be paying 6 pack price, the importer will be buying in bulk less the sales tax imposed by whichever state the beer is imported from, bulk price will be cheaper again, however many slabs fit into a 40 foot container (plenty) freight will be minimal, Australian GST 10% don't know what the excise is on beer wouldn't think to much as it would be taxed on alcohol content, importers profit margin, who knows, profit margin DM works on,who knows.
Profit margin would be substantial, how many punters buy slabs as opposed to 6 packs, I would imagine more people would buy 6 packs of the imported grog so Murphy's will be doing very nicely thank you.


----------



## Bridgey23 (7/11/15)

mstrelan said:


> 1446851761975.jpg
> 
> Brought this back from Chico, California. Think it was $9. Most SN 6 packs were $6.50 in the local grocery store. Across the US they are usually $8-$10 for 6. Hurts to pay $25 for 6 here.


Move to the crappy states then.


----------



## DU99 (7/11/15)

> The Tax Office said the Federal Government now takes $15.63 in excise on every case of 24 cans of full-strength beer.
> Carlton & United Breweries said this was one of the highest tax rates on beer in the world and called for a freeze on beer tax to provide relief.
> "Australians pay amongst the highest tax for their beer in the world," said CUB corporate affairs director Jeremy Griffith.


 :icon_offtopic:


----------



## mstrelan (7/11/15)

Bridgey23 said:


> Move to the crappy states then.


Or just home brew and not pay $25 for 6 beers.


----------



## takai (7/11/15)

The unbranded Spiegelau IPA glasses are about $15ea, so $10 for 3 beers isnt terrible... just dont compare it with anywhere stateside


----------

